# First follicle scan tomorrow!



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi all, 

i have my scan tomorrow and i am really anxious and i don't know why! I am worried in case they say it hasn't worked, or i've already ovulated, or that only one ovary is working.  I am panicking like mad and its not like me. I am quite excited too, it will be nice if we can have the reassurance that it is working properly.   On the other hand if they say it has worked well i know i will be really really gutted if i get a bfn.  I have decided i am not going to test until my normal cycle day of 38, even though a couple of you girls have said that the dreaded  pills might make my cycle shorter. That would be great but if i check early i won't know if it is right or not. All of the symptoms i had have gone- i felt sick, was bloated and had ovarian pain, but they seem to have subsided now.(the ovarian ache is still there but only mild). I am worried that they have triggered a very premature ovulation, and that we have missed the peak babydancing time!

Any replies to help me return to being a rational,calm,collected woman again would be greatl appreciated!

thanks xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I appreciate its easy but try not to worry (easier said than done I know) 

It's unlikely you would've ovulated this early & the symptoms can come & go...we're all completely different after all & will react differently to the clomid & suffer different side effects etc.

I always find the "dildo cam" scan really interesting as can see exactly what's going on...I always ask lots of questions so I can be sure to understand all thats said...

I'm sure everything will be fine...and make sure you get in plenty of 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

HI,

thanks for replying minxy- i am just being silly, worrying about nothing. So when i have then scan tomorrow what are they exactly looking at? Is it the amount of eggs? or the size of them or is it just the size of your ovaries? I can't beleive they haven't told me anything


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You're not being silly...we all feel apprehensive if we don't know whats gonna happen 

They'll measure the size of your ovaries...they'll check to see how many follicles you have & how many are dominant (maturing)...they will then measure any dominant follicles which will give them an idea of when ovulation should happen.
Follicles need to be about 18mm minimum before mature to rupture & release an egg...a follie grows about 1-2mm a day.

They should also measure the thickness of your womb lining which they like to see about 8mm.

We always take a list of questions to ask the consultant so we don't forget anything...maybe you could do that...ask your consultant as much info as possible !

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi bubbleicious

Its normal to feel apprehensive, I think you are very good for setting your "test" day from the beginning, try to stick to it and remember it only happens 1st time on Clomid for very few so to get first time is a big want!

Good Luck tomorrow, you'll find the scan very interesting as it shows you the follicle (s) on the screen its quite surreal!!

Let us know how you get on.

Bev xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Aww thanks both of you for your replies. I know it is a lot to ask for it to work first time, and it probably won't.I just think that as the months go by with it not working i am a step closer to IVF and i don't wanna go!  . Still i guess staying calm is optimal so i will work on that!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Bubbleicious

Staying calm is a good thing to do, says me who is currently pulling her hair out!!!  There is nothing wrong with getting excited, just don't get your hopes too high its further to fall if you are unlucky this time...  Please don't think i'm being negative, just trying to help.

Bev xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

No you are right bev, i get carried away sometimes and i want everything doing yesterdday! You will always get frustrated if you're this type of person cause its asking the impossible! I sometimes feel a little selfish, as there are many women who are finding it much harder to get pg and for so long.Our 18months must seem like a week to them compared to how long they've been ttc. I think i am at the stage of 'i can't imagine it will ever happen' already, i cannot visualise myself with a positive test or with a bump, but can visualise myself with a child. I guess i just have to try and be calm and collected and hope that tomorrow will bring us good news!

thanks for your reply xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Love and luck for tomorrow hun - betcha it'll be all good


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Bubble,

I also have my first ever scan 2moro to check if the Clomid has worked. I have been thinking exactly the same things as you have been    I keep thinking i may have ovulated already and missed the 'best time' to crack on. I had similar s/e to you too and they are a little better now.
I was just told I would have a scan (internal one) to check if i have any follies. It is exciting, but a worry too that it may not have worked?!

Anyway, very best of luck for 2moro and i will let u know how i get on too (mines at 10.30am).

Good Luck. TC.  Jo xxx    

PS. Try and stay relaxed.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi,

best of luck for you scan too then! I too was worried that i may have ovulated early as that is what it feels like, but the girls that know lomid inside and out on here have assured me that it is not the case. I have to wait until 2.30pm for mine, but from tomorrow onwards we are babydancing every other day! Good luck, let me know what the say when you get back x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck to you too Jo  

Do text me & let me know how you get on hun !! 

We seem to be cycling roughly same time, as always !!! I'm cd10 today so planning on walking like John Wayne over the next few days    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi jo,

have mailed you a pm, but thought i would ask here too! How did your scan go? Hopefully you have plenty of mature eggs ready to pop out!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi everyone. Well just got back from my scan and she is really happy with how clomid is working. She said everything looks healthy. Endometrium is at 8mm. There are 4 follicles at 14mm, a few more at around 9mm, and a couple a 6mm. She suspects ovulation will take place around friday or saturday but has asked me to go back for another scan on monday at 10.30. If i have not ovulated she will give me something to make me ovulate.Does anyone know whether this is injection or tablet? I don't mind needles but would prefer to know beforehand.Hopefully it won't be necessary. She has not said anything about decreasing my dose at the mo, i don't think she will.She did reiterate the side effects of it with multiple pg but it is something bf and i have discussed in great detail and have agreed to go ahead with clomid so if it does happen then it won't be a shock as such. I would be grateful on any of your views, as many of you have already been at this stage and past it, whereas i feel as though everything is very new and unsure.
many thanks xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sounds really positive  and happy   

You may find that not all the follies mature..even the ones at 14mm may not all mature (they need to be around 18mm to rupture & grow about 1-2mm per day)...but if they do then that should be 4 eggs popping !!!! 

I didn't have ovulation trigger but as far as I know its an hcg jab.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy has had that but she has gone for the day have a chat with her tomorrow.

    good luck heres hoping you get a BFP


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks for the replies girls. I know that they might not all mature, if any so i will try and keep grounded about this and not get to excited just yet. Just in case- i don't want to be disheartened after the first month- like you said it is rather a big ask to expect it to work on the first month although it would be nice. I feel good today though- its the first time in the whole process of ttc i have felt like i know whats going on and feel well informed. The nurse was very informative and explained as she was going along what she could see and also recapped at the end. Bf is sooo excited he keeps saying he wants to rush home because i'm full of eggs! The only thing is now, when to babydance. Bf has 'ok' sperm count (20 million) and we haven't   since monday night. Should we start with every other night from tonight? This should mean that there is sperm present when i ovulate and that the sperm count isn't too low shouldn't it?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again Bubble,

Glad you had a good scan   and lots of follies were there.
Mine went well too. She said my endometrium lining looked very good and could see one follie that was just about to 'burst'. Apparantley it had ragged edges which means I am ovulating today!    She saw another thing, but wasnt sure if it was a cyst (not a horrible kind, a follicle one?!) or another follie that had matured?!  It measured 26mm.  She didnt mention any other measurements but told me to go home and crack on tonight making love.  Well, we went straight back home and got into bed        She said to make love every other day now too.   
So, it all seems pretty positive and at least it is working (makes the s/e worthwhile too!).  I said i had pains yesterday and felt bloated she said I must have had my 'surge' yesterday!

The other good thing was that the follie is on my right side (my better side) as i had an ectopic last year and lost my left tube! so, even better  

Well have fun and enjoy all that BMS!!

TC.  Jo xx

PS. You too Natasha - get jiggy girl!!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

ah lovely! Nice when you see it isn't it becuase it makes it more real that it is doing something! fair play to you on the   , lets hope it does the trick. she has said she thinks i will ovulate on fri/saturday so i'm a bit behind you. Best of luck jo and lets hope that this month brings a    for you. I am still slightly nervous at the fact she said there were 4 that looked like potentials.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Yes, i would be slightly worried about having seen 4 follies, but i think (minxy will probably know more!) that some at those measurements may not make it?! But dont quote me on that!! At least theyve seen some which is brill news!!

Mine looked like just the one, but could be 2?!  I'm not particularly bothered if it have twins anyhow - be a bit of a shock i guess!  

She said making love on CD10 was good (which we did) and then today, then every other day now....
xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

well, sincerely hope that hte babydancing does the trick! I should think that some of them won't make it, its just the way she said that there could be four ready for ovulation. There were 4 at 14mm, 6 at 9mm and 2 at 6 mm. I know the little ones and the medium ones won't make it but heres hoping at least one of the big ones do! xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

So your probably gonna have triplets then!! lol!!  

Hey, your TTC Dairy is brill - cool idea!  I'm glad its not just me weeing for England, worse today!!


----------

